# Joint communication



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2016)

For thw first time in NM a GLoNM lodge(Albuquerquer#60) and a MWPHGLoNM lodge(Mt Everest #1)  will hold a joint communication wed Apr13th dinner at 6 lodge at 730

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 6, 2016)

That will be a momentus event..So they do have Prince Hall Masonry present in New Mexico..When the two worlds collide it will a day of rememberance.be there Brother...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 6, 2016)

Unfortunately its the same night as my lodges regular communication and im am officer.  When they do it over at Mt Everest ill go

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 7, 2016)

acjohnson53 said:


> That will be a momentus event..So they do have Prince Hall Masonry present in New Mexico..When the two worlds collide it will a day of rememberance.be there Brother...


Mutual recognition for a number of years now.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 7, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> Mutual recognition for a number of years now.


Yuo both GLs attend the others Grand session

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had the pleasure of sitting with the PH GM several years in a row at the NMGL communications.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 8, 2016)

They told us the the WM serves a minimum of 2 yrs but stays indef untill he finds his replacement amd the GM serves 3 or 5 cant remember.

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 8, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> I've had the pleasure of sitting with the PH GM several years in a row at the NMGL communications.


You mean that he wasnt invited to sit in the grand east with our GM?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 10, 2016)

He may have been invited, but the years I went he was out there in the crowd with the rest of us quarry-men.


----------

